# Certification other than UL - other listing companies



## Mulder (Sep 11, 2010)

OSHA recognizes many teting laboratories, the list can be found at the following link:

http://www.osha.gov/dts/otpca/nrtl/nrtlmrk.html


----------



## Mulder (Sep 11, 2010)

Sorry. Try this one.

http://www.osha.gov/dts/otpca/nrtl/nrtlmrk.html


----------



## LarsTheo (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks for that link! :thumbsup: I had been to the osha site and found it overwhelming. At least now I have a list of alternatives that I can explore. I was able to find this list, which I think has some links I can use.

I do not think that all of them certify lighting products, and so I will have to look at their web sites individually.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

LarsTheo said:


> Thanks for that link! :thumbsup: I had been to the osha site and found it overwhelming. At least now I have a list of alternatives that I can explore. I was able to find this list, which I think has some links I can use.
> 
> I do not think that all of them certify lighting products, and so I will have to look at their web sites individually.


You may also want to look into which NRTL's are recognized and where. In Ohio we have a specific list and they are the only ones recognized by State law.

Pete


----------

